# Serious Seed Questions



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

Okay, boyz, I am getting ready to do some outdoor gardening.   

I have: KC33XKXOS, OGKush, SBXM39, BC Pine, and Mango seeds.   

I need to know: which are easiest, most potent, and shortest in height. Many thanks.


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 13, 2005)

don't know, most of them i even don't know, but i can recommend mango, the taste is so delicious, really. For the rest of the strains i would check it out onn cannagenetics.com. But you can be sure that most of those strains will get bigger then 5 foot, if they are in a good spot they might even get 12 foot 

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks, BW, How potent is the mango? On a scale of 1 - 10? Thanks.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry to tell you this, but IMO, BC Pine is crap.  It's just that, a BC Pine tree! lol  I've smoked that stuff grown buy a pro, and wasn't impressed at all.  As for the others, I couldn't say.


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 14, 2005)

on a scale of 10 to 10 i would give Mango a 8, the taste is really good and so is the high too, you'll love it.

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 14, 2005)

Crap, huh? Shitweed?  I will keep it for the 420 spread, then...

Mango will definitely be one - is it better indoors or out? 

I will do the others as I go along...


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 14, 2005)

you can grow it outside in the summer, is not a problem, in that way she can develop all her colors and you will have a magnificant plant.

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 15, 2005)

Could I top it, or would it be better to let it stretch all the way out? Thanks.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 15, 2005)

I hate topping Goldie.  I only do it if one plant is outgrowing the others.  It really makes your buds smaller, although you do get more.  But big buds is what everyone wants, so I wouldn't top.  No matter what strain.  Especially outdoors!!!  But this is just my opinion.  I know some people will say different.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks, NTC. I will find some kind of cover for those babies, then. They will be planted out in the wild.


----------



## mikey (Apr 16, 2005)

i cant wait for my babies to sprout i havent smoked in 2 weeks im feinding


----------



## Goldie (Apr 16, 2005)

Mikey, you have to wait for 3 months, man...


----------

